# Spraytech EXP2555



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

There is one going for 1500 used ( Canadian, everything costs more here )

Wondering if anyone has experience with them, is it worth that or should I pass it up.

Sorry for all the sprayer questions, a good sprayer is #1 on my list right now


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a soft spot for older spraytech models. The 2555 will spray all those elastomerics and block fillers you were asking about before. I think I would shoot for a used graco 1095 which @ 1500.00 should be easy to find, but that is just me.

Older model spraytechs I would consider buying but the newer ones are just slightly cheaper Titan's.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

a spraytech EPX2555 has the same motor and fluid section as a Titan 1140i
pretty reliable equipment, will spray your elastomerics. repair parts are usually less than the equivalent Graco model


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I am still thinking of this machine, can't find a decent large used graco to save my life though

Airlessco 450 going for 550 in town used once 

Everything costs more and is tougher to fins in Canada ><


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I am still thinking of this machine, can't find a decent large used graco to save my life though
> 
> Airlessco 450 going for 550 in town used once
> 
> Everything costs more and is tougher to fins in Canada ><


That seems like a decent price for that pump. If im not mistaken, the fluid pumps are the same on the 450 and 460. The main difference is the electric motor. The 450 should be around $800-$900 USD new That sounds like a great deal, I'd pick that one up if I were you. You wont be sorry with an Airlessco.


----------

